# Conficker Worm Gets an Evil Twin



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"The criminals behind the widespread Conficker worm have released a new version of the malware that could signal a major shift in the way the worm operates.

The new variant, dubbed Conficker B++, was spotted three days ago by SRI International researchers, who published details of the new code on Thursday. To the untrained eye, the new variant looks almost identical to the previous version of the worm, Conficker B. But the B++ variant uses new techniques to download software, giving its creators more flexibility in what they can do with infected machines."
http://csoonline.com/article/481617/Conficker_Worm_Gets_an_Evil_Twin


----------



## tiguereza2003 (May 14, 2008)

If you have yahoo, you probably has seen this in the featured news: if you haven't Read the Microsoft Beware Article... Important.

http://tech.yahoo.com/blogs/null/128643/beware-conficker-worm-come-april-1/

Ay Caramba! When would these people stop being so evil


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

Wow, i should probably make sure i can get to my lappy and run an avg update before i go to the school and expose my laptop to the college network. I am firewalled however by comodo firewall as well and is up to date. Also, windows is up to date so i should be OK. But i still wonder if its a big april fools joke.


----------

